# Serena Williams is a c*nt



## Big Smoothy (Sep 11, 2011)

I saw the whole incident, and then to find out she was not only in the wrong on the point, but accused the Umpire of being someone else. 

What an arrogant asshole, Serena is.  And she got beat.  She's a c*nt.

Then the b*tch says "she didn't remember what she said."
--
US Open 2011: USTA to rule on Serena Williams outburst

Monday, 12 September 2011 


Serena Williams argues with umpire Eva Asderaki Williams had an angry exchange with umpire Eva Asderaki in the second set

Serena Williams will discover on Monday whether she faces further punishment for an angry tirade at umpire Eva Asderaki in the US Open final.
*
Sam Stosur won the match 6-2 6-3* after Williams was given a code violation for verbally abusing the Greek official.

Tournament referee Brian Earley must now decide whether to fine the 13-time Grand Slam champion.

*Williams, 29, has been serving a two-year Grand Slam probation for an outburst at the US Open in 2009.*

Jonathan Overend,
BBC tennis correspondent
*
    Umpire Eva Asderaki made a brave call - completely within her rights - to penalise Serena for hindrance and didn't deserve the hurl of abuse.* Williams is a great champion who often lets herself down when she opens her mouth. It's a shame she hasn't learned much from here two years ago, a shame she showed little regret afterwards, and also a shame it has taken some of the coverage away from Stosur's excellence. Serena did say perhaps she needs to read the rule book, an admission of sorts. But that's why we have umpires and Asderaki is one of the best

"Any impact this code violation might have on Serena Williams' Grand Slam probation would require the incident being ruled a major event," said a statement from the United States Tennis Association.

"That determination will be made by the Grand Slam Committee Director."

The incident occurred when Williams looked to have saved a break point at the start of the second set against Stosur, but her loud cry of "Come on!" was judged by umpire Asderaki to have come before the Australian had a chance to get the ball back.

The point - and the game - subsequently went to the Australian for "intentional hindrance", and after winning the next point a furious Williams aimed an angry tirade at Asderaki.

She was consequently given a code violation, and* at the end of the game she continued to berate the umpire, saying "You're out of control. You're a hater, and you're just unattractive inside."*

Link: BBC Sport - US Open 2011: USTA to rule on Serena Williams outburst


----------



## lnvanry (Sep 11, 2011)

abuse?...she ran her mouth a bit (which is certainly not accepted in tennis), but its hardly abuse.

tennis is so lame


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 11, 2011)

Lol you Jews always have an axe to grind 

I would love to fuck that big muscular black arse


----------



## bjjallseeneye (Sep 11, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I would love to fuck that big muscular black arse


x2


----------



## Big Pimpin (Sep 12, 2011)

She's a tranny.


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 12, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I would love to fuck that big muscular black arse




Oh HELL yeah.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 12, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Lol you Jews always have an axe to grind
> 
> I would love to fuck that big muscular black arse



That is what I came here to post. I just want to fuck her, she can bitch at whoever she pleases.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 12, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> She's a tranny.



Either that or a government experiment


----------



## DOMS (Sep 12, 2011)

It was good enough for John McEnroe.  

Hell, he a made it part of his career.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 12, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> She's a tranny.



Yeah, that face it a bit too mannish.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 12, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> She's a tranny.



That doesn't exactly hurt her sex appeal for me.


----------



## ExLe (Sep 12, 2011)

She is a nasty dude looking bitch. I'm glad she lost. Nappy headed hoe.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 12, 2011)

ExLe said:


> She is a nasty dude looking bitch. I'm glad she lost. Nappy headed hoe.



Damn, she put on some weight when she stopped training after her surgery. It's the ones with the best bodies that are borderline on turning into a cow at a moments notice. I wish I found skinny bitches more attractive, they don't have that problem.


----------



## madog69 (Sep 12, 2011)

yeah Cornelius blames her losses on everybody else


----------



## Curt James (Sep 12, 2011)

Big Smoothy said:


> I saw the whole incident, and (snip)



She flipped out _again?_ Holy sh1t.

I don't want tennis to become Hockey, but these fines over a little bit of lip...


----------



## MDR (Sep 12, 2011)

DOMS said:


> It was good enough for John McEnroe.
> 
> Hell, he a made it part of his career.


 
^Yep, and Jimmy Connors and Ille Nastase before that.  I'm surprised this stuff doesn't happen more often in the women's game.  I kinda like it when tennis gets a little down and dirty.  Sport is too prissy.


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 12, 2011)

i poke ur ass with the back end of a tennis racket


----------



## Big Pimpin (Sep 13, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Either that or a government experiment


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 13, 2011)

ExLe said:


> She is a nasty dude looking bitch. I'm glad she lost. Nappy headed hoe.



I'll see your worstpicever
and raise you


----------



## ExLe (Sep 13, 2011)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> I'll see your worstpicever
> and raise you


 
She still looks like shit even at her best


----------

